# Christmas Turnings



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Well another big order has come and gone. I made 24 birdhouses, 12 key ring toothpick holders, 4 bells and 6 ornaments. Been turning about 10 hrs a day last week and delivered them Wednesday to Buffalo Bill Cultural Center. I am in the midst of making another 12 birdhouses, 4 pizza cutters and 4 veggie peelers. So been a little busy. Took some time off today just to sit and watch football plus put down a little turkey. Ice on everything and now snow on top makes it rather slick. So guess it will be hibernate in the shop to finish up tomorrow.:grin:


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

looking good Bernie
yes, stay in where it is warm and dry 
Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Very nice Bernie.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

major way cool and very well done...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Wow you've been busy Bernie . Great work as always


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Bernie, you make me wish more and more for a lathe! Nice job!


----------



## bwilling (Jul 14, 2015)

Great Bernie those are really works of art!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

schnewj said:


> Bernie, you make me wish more and more for a lathe! Nice job!


so go find one....
or three...


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Stick486 said:


> so go find one....
> or three...


Need some other tools, that I don't have room for, first. But, if I happen across a good deal...


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Nice! Thanks for showing them. How about an end view of the bells? Curious.


----------



## ksidwy (Jul 13, 2013)

Shine in the eyes!!! congrats Bernie!!!
Sid.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

WOW...beautiful stuff, Bernie...obviously well worth the effort...


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Looks like you have been busy again this year. Looking good as always.


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

Really fine job Bernie.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Bernie every time you post pictures of your turnings it makes me want to buy a lathe. You do great work. One of these days when all the stars line up just right and you post some of your turnings I am going to buy a lathe. :wink:


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks all. I appreciate it. You guys could get a great deal on a small Jet 1015 VS or 1221 VS. It will do everything I have did. So far this Christmas with just the birdhouses, bells, ornaments, the utensils, and a few peppermills I have made almost $3000. So with scrap and free wood you can pay for that lathe pretty quickly. 

John the bells are gone but they were hollowed out from top to bottom to the contour of the outside and a clacker as I call it was added. If I do some more I will get a picture for you.


----------



## Ray Newman (Mar 9, 2009)

Very nice turnings, especially the bird houses and the bells.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Dear Santa..................................


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Very nice Bernie.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

TwoSkies57 said:


> Dear Santa..................................


tried that...
ended up w/ enough coal to keep the lights on at the Robert W. Scherer Power Plant for several years...


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Stick486 said:


> tried that...
> ended up w/ enough coal to keep the lights on at the Robert W. Scherer Power Plant for several years...


Why doesn't the coal surprise me?>>>


----------



## Roy Drake (Feb 10, 2014)

Well done. I need to stay at my lathe more.


----------



## mark greenbaum (Sep 26, 2010)

Bernie: Great looking Christmas items. Q: Where do you get the little birds? I've searched locally and no craft stores have them small enough. Thanks.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I really like the bell ornaments Bernie.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

lovely job as always


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks again to all. 

Mark here is where I get mine. This particular one I use a lot. 

Mitzi the Small Feather Bird 2 Inch (12 pc) - Floraltrims.com

Wendy Pastel Little Bird 1 1/4 Inch (24 pc) - Floraltrims.com

They have a good supply and the best I have found so far. Hope this helps.


----------

